# Looking for a r4i in the UK?



## Westwoodo (Aug 30, 2017)

It's been a while since I have looked for a genuine seller of the r4i but I can't seem to find a reliable one. Can anyone recommend a r4i seller that is reliable? I would prefer paypal but I know most of these sites won't accept paypal.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pretty much no one.  I scoured everywhere a few months back for one and in the end got one from China.  Only took about a week to get here.  If you are willing to go the used route though you could try Gumtree.


----------



## Westwoodo (Aug 30, 2017)

kristianity77 said:


> Pretty much no one.  I scoured everywhere a few months back for one and in the end got one from China.  Only took about a week to get here.  If you are willing to go the used route though you could try Gumtree.


I keep coming across the same issue, I don't want to go second hand (bad experiences), could I ask where you got yours from?

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 30, 2017)

I got mine from NDS-Card.com.

They get a thumbs up from me.  Used them a number of times

I bought this one (for a New 3DS XL) and its been perfect from day one (Feb 17)

http://nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=507


----------



## ConJ (Sep 11, 2017)

I have one on the way that I don't actually need if you want to buy it. Since ordering I have found my old Acekard 2i lol


----------

